# Urban or Rural Lodge?



## TCShelton (Sep 9, 2009)

Urban here.


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 9, 2009)

i think ill go with choice A


----------



## Nate Riley (Sep 9, 2009)

Rural


----------



## BrianM (Sep 9, 2009)

Way , way , way out in the country , just the way I like it . Nothing but a bunch of farm boys .


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 9, 2009)

BrianM said:


> Way , way , way out in the country , just the way I like it . Nothing but a bunch of farm boys .



Whereabouts?


----------



## david918 (Sep 9, 2009)

Both my lodges rural


----------



## js4253 (Sep 9, 2009)

I should have voted Both.


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 9, 2009)

Alright after I voted I thought about it and you know Taylor is no longer a  rural community.  So the poll is off by one .  Ding fries are done.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 9, 2009)

HKTidwell said:


> Ding fries are done.



Lol.:biggrin:


----------



## rhitland (Sep 9, 2009)

They are yin and yang and I love them both, the urban takes certian stuff serious like dress and protocol and the rural are very serious about their memory work and dominoes! So when I get tired of one I go visit the other and refresh my Masonic batteries.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 10, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Whereabouts?




Quit a few miles from you , I hail from Kentucky . Ashland , Ky. to be precise .

In  my years as a Mason, here in my area I have noticed that our rural Lodges are far more active than our city lodges .


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 10, 2009)

BrianM said:


> Quit a few miles from you , I hail from Kentucky .



Lol, yeah, I noticed that in another one of your posts after I'd made this one.:beer:


----------



## Traveling Man (Sep 12, 2009)

No box for Sub-Urban? VBG


----------



## RedTemplar (Sep 20, 2009)

Traveling Man said:


> No box for Sub-Urban? VBG



Your Lodge is in a Chevrolet?


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 20, 2009)

RedTemplar said:


> Your Lodge is in a Chevrolet?



LMAO  That is funny!


----------



## Traveling Man (Sep 20, 2009)

RedTemplar said:


> Your Lodge is in a Chevrolet?


 


HKTidwell said:


> LMAO That is funny!


 
Not quite a Chevrolet, but not bankrupt either...


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Nov 17, 2009)

Urban , in both lodges one in Dallas the other in League City.
Both lodges take their memory work quite seriously, and do good ritualistic work.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Nov 28, 2010)

Both...


----------



## robert leachman (Nov 29, 2010)

(Sub)urban


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 29, 2010)

Rural and proud of it.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 5, 2010)

Both of my lodges are suburban.  It's hard to call them urban when you can see downtown 30 miles away (on a clear day.)  They definitely can't be called rural with 750,000 people around.   I have pretty much the same mix at Brother Rhitland.  But I think it has more to do with Texas than demographics.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Dec 6, 2010)

HKTidwell said:


> Alright after I voted I thought about it and you know Taylor is no longer a  rural community.  So the poll is off by one .  Ding fries are done.


 
Taylor is still a rural community, in my opinion, and in possession of one of the best barbecue joints in Texas, if not the entire free world. Louis Muellers rocks!


----------



## tom268 (Feb 22, 2011)

There are no rural lodges in Germany. Small towns are smallest communities with a lodge.


----------



## calee (Jul 8, 2011)

Rual


----------



## MikeMay (Jul 9, 2011)

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> Rural and proud of it.


 

Same here!


----------



## Lordzum (Jul 9, 2011)

Rural, but oddly enough I'm the only "urban" brother.


----------



## Mac (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd like to visit a rural lodge eventually.  Once we're done celebrating being done with school, I might take a Texas road trip and try to hit as many meetings/events as I can.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Jul 15, 2011)

Rural, Webster city IA acacia lodge 176.


----------



## Ashlar (Aug 9, 2011)

I am a member of both a rural lodge and an urban lodge .


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 8, 2012)

I am a member of both.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Apr 5, 2012)

Urban, one of my lodges is even in the not so nice part of town. 

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Bill Hosler (Apr 5, 2012)

I was raised in a big city lodge in Indiana. I have transferred my membership to a rural lodge in Oklahoma. Still getting used to the differences.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 8, 2012)

I guess it depends upon your view.  

One of my lodges, surrounded by 3/4MM people is often fondly talked of as a "Country Lodge" by some of the brethren who belong there.  I take that as a statement upon their feelings of suburbia rather than reality.

All's good.


----------



## OxfordNY175 (Apr 8, 2012)

*rural*

My home lodge is VERY rural.  Oxford is a small town of around 1500 people.  I do visit urban lodges in my district and both have their own charm.  I do prefer rural Lodges if i had to make a choice but really it is not a big deal.


----------



## Michael Hatley (May 15, 2013)

Urban, but if you were blindfolded en route to the lodge and didn't ask what the fellas do for a livin you'd be hard pressed to know it - small, tight knit, and down home atmosphere 

Could be because we rent our space from our local Shrine center, and a whole bunch of us are Shriners.


----------



## STLamb (May 15, 2013)

I belong to both, but I base it more on "feel" than location. In my "rural" lodge in Hitchcock, we've had some great conversations about birthing calves, ornery horses, beekeeping, and tractors. Doesn't get much more rural than that, even if we are technically a suburb. My urban lodge is in Galveston, and I love it too. There we talk about local events, history, and things of that nature. I really love having the best of both worlds. I have found that lodges are very much like people, and each one has it's own personality to celebrate.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 13, 2014)

Urban, Louisville Ky.


----------



## Levelhead (Oct 13, 2014)

Im in an urban lodge but am moving to the country and the lodge i am going to petition is rural.


----------

